# R.I.P. Flame



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

This week we lost our old Borzoi, Flame.

Best known as "Pixie's Couch" in her mid and later years, Flame was a great girl in her own right.



















We acquired her from a breeder who lived across the country, our first dog to be shipped to us from afar. We had dreams of conformation and Agility, but alas, neither of those ambitions worked out for various reasons. 

Instead, Flame was "just" our beloved house dog and traffic-stopper when we took her out. She was mellow and tolerant, a very easy-going girl who liked nothing better than stretching out on her Big Shrimpy in the living room or next to our bed (my husband's side) at night.










She enjoyed going out on the town, too, and turned heads wherever we went, whether it was to the beach or out Geocaching in downtown Houston.




























She even has a Pathtag and a traveling Geocoin in her honor. 










She was raised on raw from the day she came to my house. Here she is enjoying a nice cut of lamb.










I'm sure the raw diet contributed to her good health and longevity. When I changed vets, Flame was about ten years old. When I took her to the new vet for the first time, he couldn't believe her age. "She's ten? _Ten?_" he kept saying. Yup. And looking remarkable for a Borzoi of that age.

However, even her excellent health was no match for a bad heart. In late January of this year, she suffered what was basically a heart attack: I came home to find her down and rushed her to the vet. After some tests, he came to the conclusion that her heart (which had always had a murmur) was seriously compromised. We got her on a couple of different drugs, but the vet said the outlook was bleak. I knew that both of Flame's parents had died of heart-related issues, so I realized this as well. However, to everyone's surprise, Flame rallied and was going strong for another month.

But, as we knew it must, the heart issue caught up with her. She started coughing, so we started giving her her "in case of cough" medication. Monday evening she seemed fine--taking no nonsense from the new puppy, eating well--in fact, cleaning her bowl with such alacrity that I gave her a little more, which she ate. Tuesday morning when I got up to let everyone out, I found her there in the living room. She had passed away during the night. She was just two months shy of being thirteen years old.

We knew it was coming, but we had hoped for a little more time.

They never live long enough.









Meadowcreek Flaming Sword
April 15, 1999 - Feb. 21, 2012​


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so, so very sorry! What a beautiful girl! You will never forget her. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Quossum*: Deepest sympathy to you and your husband for the loss of beautiful, soulful Flame. I can only imagine the void her passing has left in your world. I am so sorry for the sadness, and so touched by your beautiful tribute to her. Those she's joined beyond the Rainbow Bridge are sure to be as smitten with her as everyone on earth who ever met her. What an elegant, graceful, memorable girl! I wish you comfort.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Quossum: I am so very sorry. Reading your posts reminded me how short our pet's lifespan really is and how difficult it must be for you. She was beautiful and I can understand why everyone stopped when they ssaw her. I am sure all the wonderful warm memories will keep your heart warm.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Flame.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Quossom, so very sorry about the loss of Flame. She was a beautiful girl, and she will keep on burning in your hearts. Hugs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - she was such a large part of your lives for so long. I hope that in time you will find comfort in knowing you gave her so many happy, healthy years, and that she slipped away so easily and painlessly in her sleep.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Quossum, I am so sorry for your loss. 

What a beautiful, graceful dog Flame was. She looks like she lived a full, happy, adventurous life filled with love. May she rest in peace.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I lost one of my shih tuz's last Friday. He was almost 16. I know how you are feeling right now. Your dog was beautiful, I love that breed. So sorry for your lost.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Such a beautiful tribute...rest peacefully sweet Flame.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Quossum and Carley's Mom, my condolences to the loss of your beloved dogs. Rest in Peace little ones. Sylvia, Sadie and Lacey


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you lost your precious girl. I have to say, I have never seen a Borzoi before and she was absolutely stunning and sounds like she lived a wonderful life because of you.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Quossom -- :grouphug:

The one and only professional groomer who groomed Alex had Borzois and used to bring them to work on occasion. I always thought they were such peaceful, elegant dogs. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Her longevity is a testament to your love and devotion. She will live on in your thoughts and memories.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Borzoi are beautiful, elegant dogs. Your Flame was both and her beautiful face just radiates sweetness. I am so sorry for your loss. As Rowan points out I am sure your loving care gave time she otherwise would not have had. Thank you for sharing photos of your precious girl for us. My heart is aching for you.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

What a lovely tribute. The pictures you posted seem to show her true personality. No matter what the age, it hurts when you lose them.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Flame was very lucky to enrich & be enriched by such a loving family. Your tribute is truly beautiful; I can feel both the joy she brought & the sorrow you are feeling at her passing. Be good & patient to yourselves in this difficult time.

:grouphug:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Quossum and Carly's Mom, 

I am truly sorry for your losses. How heartwrenching for you both. I know it is so painful loosing such beloved friends. 

Quossum, that last photo of Flame is so beautiful , it brought tears to my eyes.


----------

